# Seoul P7 Mag (Includes Beam Shots)



## cmacclel (Mar 9, 2008)

-Lime Green Mag Host
-Seoul P7
-Custom Heatsink
-Glow Powder around Pedastal
-2-Stage resistored TailSwitch (150ma Low / 3.2 Amps High on a fresh cell)
-Powered by a Single 26mm x 70mm 2600mah Emoli cell
-Medium Stipple Aluminum Reflector








































*BeamShots from 15 feet*

SureFire L2 High 100 Lumens






P7 Low 150ma






P7 High 3.2amps


----------



## spencer (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Seoul P7 Mag*

Wow! Looks sweet. Any beamshots?


----------



## astrotec (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Seoul P7 Mag*

hi mac
if you decide to make a few may i get in line first ? 
quality is worth waiting for 
any color will do :tinfoil:



thank you 

astrotec


----------



## sledhead (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Seoul P7 Mag*

Mac,
I'm thinking PF10 would be a good place to demo this! :thumbsup:


----------



## LukeA (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Seoul P7 Mag*

Nice soldering.


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Seoul P7 Mag*



spencer said:


> Wow! Looks sweet. Any beamshots?




Beam Shots added!

Mac


----------



## spencer (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Seoul P7 Mag*

Awesome. I want one.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Seoul P7 Mag*

Thats SWEET! I even like the color!

Ive been working on a few different heatsinks for a few different hosts for my two P7's. I can't believe how bright these are! An old friend in the biz stopped by yesterday and brought two P7's for me! I am looking froward to seeing some multi-emitter builds with these. :naughty::thinking:

That looks Really Bright!

All I have is a single 18650 to run mine and the protection circuit keeps kicking in after about 4-5 seconds of use.

Any good ideas for regulated power for these? Or just DD for now?

What batteries are good to use with these for now until someone make a driver?

SOOOO CLEAN!!:twothumbs


----------



## wquiles (Mar 9, 2008)

Outstanding Mac - really nice job on that custom heatsink!

Will


----------



## katsyonak (Mar 9, 2008)

Beautiful light and a very nice job! :thumbsup:


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 9, 2008)

Nice work! What do you expect burn time to be?


----------



## AlexGT (Mar 9, 2008)

Can you try that LED with a FM 2.5" Throwmaster or with an aspheric? longer range beamshots? Any plans to sell some dropins?

Thanks!
AlexGT


----------



## Stillphoto (Mar 9, 2008)

Flawless build as always Cmac. Awesome.


----------



## Mags (Mar 10, 2008)

Awesome! Is this like the Lux V of Seouls? and just how big is the emitter itself? Im guessing it doesnt fit in smaller reflectors?


----------



## Icarus (Mar 10, 2008)

Great job! Very nice host as well! :twothumbs


----------



## toby_pra (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Mac!

I was so sure, you are the first with a SSC P7 Mag!

Very great Work...what do you think, how many lumens does
it have on high? And how could the SC P7 be compared with
the Ostar LED???


----------



## darkzero (Mar 10, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## Monkeyboab (Mar 10, 2008)

Give it to me now!!!!:thumbsup:


Rob


----------



## AlexGT (Mar 10, 2008)

How much? How is the tint?

AlexGT


----------



## clg0159 (Mar 10, 2008)

Very cool! I look forward to seeing what the future holds for these bad boys


----------



## bpool21 (Mar 10, 2008)

WOW! I guess I've been on the road too long with limited wifi, that LED is awesome looking as well as the entire build.

+1 on Runtime and Price 
Stick me on the list as well


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Mar 10, 2008)

Sweet crap! That makes the U2 look like a candle. What do you think the output of this beast is? Do you think this LED is the future? Awesome light! I can only imagine how great it must feel to own it. :mecry: LOL


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 10, 2008)

:goodjob:


----------



## Aircraft800 (Mar 11, 2008)

Flawless!

Are you going to do a run of these?


----------



## d1dd1 (Mar 11, 2008)

I would love to see beamshots of your P7 compared to your Sceptre :twothumbs


----------



## BigBoy (Mar 11, 2008)

This looks like the first salvo in a new arms race.


----------



## skalomax (Mar 11, 2008)

Such a clean mod.


----------



## Tidra (Mar 11, 2008)

It would be really odd if someone ells mod MagLite with P7 better and sooner than Mac.

I love it.

Cheers,
Iztok


----------



## meuge (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Seoul P7 Mag*



DaFABRICATA said:


> T
> Any good ideas for regulated power for these? Or just DD for now?


You could use 4x700mA or 3x1050mA 7135 boards in parallel to get the current up to 3.2-3.5A... but these things take up space, and generate heat. 

That being said, I think most pills will fit 3 boards... but the wiring will be a little messy, and I would think they would all need to be potted in thermally-conductive material, or they'd overheat.


----------



## rizky_p (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice and Smooooth work as usual...i want one! will you be selling one Mac?

thanks


----------



## Pumaman (Mar 11, 2008)

yet another who wants to know how this compares to a multi emitter mod and the ostar.

beautiful work on the bleeding edge


----------



## Visible EM Wave (Mar 12, 2008)

d1dd1 said:


> I would love to see beamshots of your P7 compared to your Sceptre :twothumbs


 
+1


----------



## Data (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice work Mac!


----------



## lasercrazy (Mar 12, 2008)

Very nice work Mac, any chance of this showing up at PF10?  I'd buy one if you made a run of them.


----------



## husky20 (Mar 13, 2008)

How many lumens does that put out.Its very nice:twothumbs


----------



## Fixmaster-J (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Seoul P7 Mag*

.


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Seoul P7 Mag*



Fixmaster-J said:


> Hi Cmacclel,
> Wow your mod is great!
> I was just wondering where you got that heatsink and reflector from.
> And do they fit a Mag D?
> Jasper




Answered Via E-Mail.

Mac


----------



## ThomasEdison (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Seoul P7 Mag*



cmacclel said:


> Answered Via E-Mail.
> 
> Mac



I was wondering the same as well


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Seoul P7 Mag*



ThomasEdison said:


> I was wondering the same as well



The first post states "Custom Heatsink" as in I made it from scratch. The Reflector is a modified medium stipple Mag reflector. The ream was opened up to .620.

Mac


----------



## chalo (Mar 20, 2008)

Wouldn't a 26mm cell fit in a C Mag body?


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 20, 2008)

chalo said:


> Wouldn't a 26mm cell fit in a C Mag body?



I hear they are to tight with the protective cardboard sleeving that comes installed on the Emoli cells. 

Mac


----------



## zelda (Mar 20, 2008)

I meassured on the end of a C-body 26.2mm, the emoli cell is 26.4mm

Zelda


----------



## yongtaijustin (Mar 21, 2008)

pretty good.
I love it


----------



## djkt (Mar 21, 2008)

Very nice. Would it be safe to say that it would get to hot to run with a stock reflector? Does anybody know how much current it draws direct drive on a emoli?

Thanks Dennis


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 21, 2008)

djkt said:


> Very nice. Would it be safe to say that it would get to hot to run with a stock reflector? Does anybody know how much current it draws direct drive on a emoli?
> 
> Thanks Dennis



"J" bin draws 3.2amps on a fresh cell

Stock reflector will not melt from any LED. The beam with the stock reflector is not great with a donut hole in the middle.


Mac


----------



## djkt (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks for the info.

Dennis


----------



## AlexGT (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi Mac

Can you try an aspheric in to check how the beam would look? Just wondering if it would project a 4 die square or a bigger spot with lots of throw like a regular cree.

Thanks!
AlexGT


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 21, 2008)

AlexGT said:


> Hi Mac
> 
> Can you try an aspheric in to check how the beam would look? Just wondering if it would project a 4 die square or a bigger spot with lots of throw like a regular cree.
> 
> ...


 

The light is not in my hands anymore 

Mac


----------



## sims2k (Apr 4, 2008)

I found this P7 board on Kaidomain site :* http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=4338



*


----------



## Fixmaster-J (Apr 5, 2008)

sims2k said:


> I found this P7 board on Kaidomain site :* http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=4338*


I just ordered one.Let's see what it does. I was just wondering if hitting the P7 with a constant 2,8A wouldnt be too much for the led.
What does everybody here think?


----------



## AlexGT (Apr 5, 2008)

IIRC 2.8A is what the led is rated for, so it would not be a problem if it is properly sinked, It would be interesting to see what 3.0A or 3.2A does for the led tho.

AlexGT



Fixmaster-J said:


> I just ordered one.Let's see what it does. I was just wondering if hitting the P7 with a constant 2,8A wouldnt be too much for the led.
> What does everybody here think?


----------



## Fixmaster-J (Apr 5, 2008)

AlexGT said:


> IIRC 2.8A is what the led is rated for, so it would not be a problem if it is properly sinked, It would be interesting to see what 3.0A or 3.2A does for the led tho.
> 
> AlexGT


 
Oh ok tnx! I have a HAIII heatsink. also bought a SMO refletor from the sandwich shoppe. Hope that all will fit...


----------



## dardar (Apr 5, 2008)

This mod is awesome


----------



## K9-Handler (Apr 6, 2008)

Mac:

I just ordered my first P7 to play with.

In the photos of the heatsink it shows the emitter's tabs hanging out in space with the wires seeming to go under the emitter. How did you connect the wires to the emitter?

K9-Handler


----------



## lastcamp (Apr 7, 2008)

Excellent work! I want one... 
What value resistor did you use for the 150mA and 3.2A resistorized tailswitch?


----------



## Changchung (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice and clean job... If you make some to sale count me in...


----------

